# Experiment



## intothevoid0208 (Mar 17, 2009)

I need to do an experiment for a plant course I'm taking and I was thinking of something with heterophylly (differences in leaves of aquatic plants for example) Is there anyway I could put a land plant into water and it will develop different leaves after being submerged? Or.. does anyone have a better idea of what I might be able to do?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Some aquarium plants that exhibit heterophilly:
_Proserpinaca palustris_
_Marsilea quadrifolia_ and two or three other Marsilea species
_Ludwigia inclinata_ sp. "cuba"

_Marsilea_ is probably the easiest of these to obtain, and it exhibits pronounced heterophilly.


----------



## intothevoid0208 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thankyou for the plants... although I don't know what to do for an experiment with an aquatic plant (which already has different leaves below and above water level). I was trying to see if I could put a land plant in water (of which only has air leaves) and if I were to do that, over time would the leaves I submerge under the water change shape (become water leaves)? I can see why this might not work so if anyone has any better ideas for a heterophylly experiment I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Depending on whether or not all leaves must be submersed or emersed, Rotala rotundifolia is a classic.

Problem with using a land plant is it will most likely rot away if you keep it submersed.

Sassafras, _Sassafras albidum_; Jackfruit, _Artocarpus heterophyllus_; and many plants with compound leaves demonstrate heterophylly.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

With an aquatic plant that exhibits heterophilly, if it has been grown emersed, you can submerse it and watch the new growth change over or, if it has been grown submersed, you can grow it emersed, and watch the change. The picture shows _Ludwigia inclinata _var. cuba changing from emersed growth to submersed. The leaves can not change their form after they have grown, but the new growth will change. If you are trying to show the change in the submersed form, keep it in very shallow water.


----------

